

My Weekend Project: Things Done Later - simcop2387
http://simcop2387.github.com/2011/02/16/Things-Done-Later.html

======
symkat
I'd really like the KanBan interface to be added. =)

Also, perhaps displaying the due date and changing colors if it's past due /
about to be due might be a good idea. For instance, the day before change
yellow and the day after change red?

When things are selected as done, the next day pushing them into an "Archive"
list similar to how _Things_ does it might also be cool.

------
speckle
Nice.

Suggestion: lose the windows, lose the pop-up for each task; I found it takes
too many clicks.

~~~
simcop2387
What I've been thinking about is doing all the editing in place but that ends
up a little more difficult to implement.

~~~
speckle
I see; very impressive for a weekend nevertheless

